# Refund of deposit help please



## fatwallet (May 18, 2006)

Could any one advise me please on my position in trying to get my £400 plus deposit returned. We booked in september this year with a well known motorhome tour operator to travel to Morroco and paid the deposit, Unfortunately in early november my wife was diagnosed with terminal cancer and of corse i informed the tour operator of our plight and that we could not travel. The tour operator has said that he will try and sell our place to some one else, but todate no luck. I would apprecate your comments. Thank you.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

If you paid with a Credit Card this should be covered on the cards insurance.

Ray.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Very sorry to hear your news.
The dealer is sticking to the letter of the contract I presume.
In this case I would expect them to be a little more sympathetic and not want any negative publicity.
I would offer the dealer some concrete evidence and see what happens.


----------



## dragonflyer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Morocco deposit*

Hi

Sorry to tell you that you will not be receiving your deposit back.

In spite of numerous promises to return our deposit and repeated notification of our bank account, we have not received a penny after almost a year. They took more from us than the burglars who caused our cancellation.

Joyce


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Sorry to read of you plight but you don't say how much notice you gave the tour operator prior to your departure? If it was substantial then I would expect him to show some sympathy although it it not usual to get all your money back. You usually recover the balance or if it was very short notice all of it from holiday insurance which it sounds as if you have not taken. If this is the case then you are at the mercy of the tour operator.

peedee


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

My comment is what travel insurance do you have?

Dave


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Len (fatwallet) - The only way you'll get the deposit back (unless they can re-sell the trip) would be on any travel insurance that you may have in place. I've always had travel insurance cover with Natwest Private on out bank account, and we are covered if we pay for ferries etc on the card or via a bank payment. We did get our ferry & a "theme" week costs back a couple of years ago when we had a medical problem. Some credit cards give some sort of travel cover - did you pay with a card that has this? If you don't have separate insurance cover or similar, then I think you're stuck with the bill.

Sorry to hear about your wife


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Firstly we're really sorry to hear about your wife's illness. Just the time when you don't want any bother from any other source. Are you insured with a travel policy, perhaps an annual one if you go abroad a lot.? If you are this will almost certainly be covered
I would have thought that the company would be able to sell on the reserved place as I recently rang a well known company taking campervan trips to Morocco and was told they were fully booked for months if not years to come. Perhaps you could find out how many places are still remaining on the trip you booked and that would give you some idea of how well booked it is.
Hope you get your money back,
lala


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
Sorry to learn of your problem, I think the tour operator is being a right miserly GIT and hope nobody else books with him. My wife had a stroke/bleed combined with meningitis a few years ago just as we put a deposit on a new van. I asked if we could have a refund and look for another van later.
Well he just refused but said, no problem he would hold the deposit for a month after that it was gone he would keep it and he would not hold me to the contract, he even wanted evidence of my wife being in the hospital.
In the end as I was getting nowhere with him I told him if he wanted the money that badly keep it and I hope you have a very happy life.

Ron.


----------



## fatwallet (May 18, 2006)

Thanks for the replies so far.

Ray. I paid by bank transfer. Ejb.I can get a doctors letter. Dragonflyer, I may not be the first one with this problem. i Peedee, We gave the tour operator 3 months notice. in fact it was only a very few weeks after booking, we had no idea that this horror was about to unfold. We do have travel insurance but i thought that would be a last resort


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

fatwallet said:


> We do have travel insurance but i thought that would be a last resort


WHY??

That's what you've paid for and surely that's what the tour operator can legitimately expect you to do.

He isn't an insurer - they are.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

If you have travel insurance then I would make it your 1st resort, After all that's what you paid the premium for.

Alan H


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

fatwallet said:


> Thanks for the replies so far.
> 
> Ray. I paid by bank transfer. Ejb.I can get a doctors letter. Dragonflyer, I may not be the first one with this problem. i Peedee, We gave the tour operator 3 months notice. in fact it was only a very few weeks after booking, we had no idea that this horror was about to unfold. We do have travel insurance but i thought that would be a last resort


Travel insurance is your first port of call, that is why you have it to cover these eventualities.

Peter


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

fatwallet said:


> Thanks for the replies so far.
> 
> Ray. I paid by bank transfer. Ejb.I can get a doctors letter. Dragonflyer, I may not be the first one with this problem. i Peedee, We gave the tour operator 3 months notice. in fact it was only a very few weeks after booking, we had no idea that this horror was about to unfold. We do have travel insurance but i thought that would be a last resort


I'm very sorry about your problems

As a tour operator I must point out you are entitled to everything you and the operator agreed by both of you signing the contract.

Check your contract out

If it says the £400 is not refundable then sadly you will have no redress

However you could be covered by any travel insurance you have

Your tour operator will send either you or your Insurance company a letter confirming the no return of deposit and your Ins will pay out.

If the tour operator fills your place he should return your deposit


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Imagine if all the people booked on a tour cancelled for all sorts of valid reasons, the tour operator would go bust. It would not be his fault.

My Father in law died a week before we were due to go away once, then my wife was taken ill in the same week. We had paid fully for the holiday.
Our travel insurance paid out with no problem.

Get your insurance to sort it.

I hope your wife is doing well.

Jezport


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

I too, am deeply sorry that your wife has terminal cancer.

I think you should claim on your travel insurance, period. 

But fore-most, stop worrying about the deposit, and instead, give your time to your wife, she will need your support and spend as much as is needed to enjoy as best you can, the rest of her stay. 
She is far more important than any lost deposit!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Use your travel insurance.
Then just before you are suposed to take the trip contact the tour operator to ask if there are any vacancies.
This may give you an indication as to whether they have filled your place.

If it were me i would ask for a doctors letter and refund your deposit in full. But thats me and the way i am.

I sincerely hope your dear wife s condition improves.
Best wishes

DAve p


----------



## fatwallet (May 18, 2006)

Hello All. Many thanks indeed for the replies. I have contacted the insurance company and have a claim form to take to our GP for completion. I will just add that we had another trip booked to go to Turkey with GB Privilege and they could not have being more helpful and returned our deposit with out any fuss. Just goes to show how helpful some travel companies are. Merry christmas all. Len


----------

